# Acana Regionals- which one?!



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm about to buy a 5.5lb of Acana Regionals, but I can't decide which one to get!  I was thinking Grasslands, but I wanted some feedback on all of them first.

Any recommendations?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pacifica is my favorite. I feed it to all our rescues. No matter the issues the dogs
have they all do really well on it. I especially like it for those with food allergies,
since fish allergies are not as common they do well on it. It gives super healthy
shiny coats and tiny stools. Just do not feed much, it is a great high protein
food, a little goes a long way. If you later need help with amounts I'm all yours.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Pacifica is my favorite. I feed it to all our rescues. No matter the issues the dogs
> have they all do really well on it. I especially like it for those with food allergies,
> since fish allergies are not as common they do well on it. It gives super healthy
> shiny coats and tiny stools. Just do not feed much, it is a great high protein
> food, a little goes a long way. If you later need help with amounts I'm all yours.


Thanks, LS!
I think the serving for Brew (he's 5.5lbs) is 1/4 cup (2 ounces). Does that sound right to you? He's eats twice that right now on Wellness Core Small Breed Adult.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

chaiteahuahua said:


> Thanks, LS!
> I think the serving for Brew (he's 5.5lbs) is 1/4 cup (2 ounces). Does that sound right to you? He's eats twice that right now on Wellness Core Small Breed Adult.




Yes, 1/8 twice per day. BUT if he isn't very active then I would feed evenless, just 
take away literally a couple more kibbles. I know it sounds like a very small amount 
of food, but trust me it's so easy for the dogs to gain weight on it. You'll be able to 
tell by his stools whether or not 1/4 per day is too much, if the stools are soft chances 
are you are overfeeding. And of course over time you'll be able to judge by his body 
condition as well and adjust accordingly. When you do the switch from Wellness 
to Acana do it slowly, over a week and add a teaspoon of pumpkin for the first 4 days. 
It'll help make the transition smooth without diarrhea.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We feed Odie Ranchlands, but honestly I'm sure that she would eat any of them. I really love it! Like LS said, her coat is super shiny and her poops are fairly small. We've never had a problem with her gaining any weight on it or having to adjust the amount she eats, but she's active and loves to run like the wind.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> We feed Odie Ranchlands, but honestly I'm sure that she would eat any of them. I really love it! Like LS said, her coat is super shiny and her poops are fairly small. We've never had a problem with her gaining any weight on it or having to adjust the amount she eats, but she's active and loves to run like the wind.




Oh I've seen your girl RUN! She can eat the whole bag and still keep her sexy figure! LOL

...it's true!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright, ladies. Just placed an order through Amazon for Pacifica


----------

